# Bully vs. Pit Bull...article



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Thought everyone would enjoy reading this...

Atomic Dogg Magizine - Pit vs Bully - Once and for All 
Gives the history of the bully and the breeders wants.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno.... This article isn't that great. It lacked a lot of details about the Bullies and there seemed to be some confusion as to why the AKC wouldn't accept the APBT into the club.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah I edited my statement, it's more of a history that giving the difference.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a nice read. I gave you some rep for it man.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Informative, thanks.


----------



## hammer77 (Nov 6, 2009)

the article left out pertinent mixtures to the breed of the "bully" like mastiff and dogue de bordeaux. Those bullies are NOT what a true APBT is, from what I understand.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

hammer77 said:


> the article left out pertinent mixtures to the breed of the "bully" like mastiff and dogue de bordeaux. Those bullies are NOT what a true APBT is, from what I understand.


*The below is educational not a debate on the APBT vs. Bully debate...it's a dead debate and shouldn't be discussed any longer.*

Didn't leave it out because the RE line never used those dogs. And the "true" APBT and the Bully are 2 different breeds now. The AmBully is in the process of becoming recognized as it's own breed to separate itself from the APBT and the AmStaff.

History of the American Bully

INTRODUCING THE BULLY BREED (AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS)
- DAVE WILSON, RAZORS EDGE KENNEL

The American Pit Bull Terrier is a sod created in the early 1800's for the sport of dog fighting. It was created and designed to be the ultimate gladiator, yet, man's best friend. This breed was designed to be able to out do any other breed in it's physical strength and stamina. These dogs were created to uphold what it's called "gameness". This is the ability to keep going when all else fails. It's a mental state that made this dog the ultimate fighting machine. These dogs were also created to instinctively never to harm a human hand, even in the heat of battle. They were the ideal athletes and competitors, and the most stable and human tolerate breed in existence. Eventually the sport of dog fighting was outlawed and deemed inhumane. The breed was left with out being able to preform the task in which it was created. This left the breed with the only purpose to be man's best friend.

Another breed spawned from this breed with the purpose to be a competitor in conformation shows. This breed adopted the name, The American Staffordshire Terrier. It was created solely from the American Pit Bull Terrier, but with a new purpose. These dog eventually became larger and fuller dogs and had a more mellow temperament.

About 10 years ago some breeders decided they wanted to take the breed in another direction. They bred for the athletic muscular build of the American Pit Bull, but the size and mass of the "Am. Staffs". These dogs were not bred to be as dog aggressive as the Pit, but not as passive as the Am Staff. They were bred for personality, character, energy, drive, unlimited stamina, and that confident stability. They were to have the look of a buff athlete. Through generations of breeding they developed a new look and it adopted the slang name "Bullies". This was the start of a new breed and a new era for "The American Bully". The standard for the bully is a medium height and length. They should have larger blocky shaped heads. Muzzles should be relatively short and blocky. Their chest should be wide and deep with a look of power. Shoulders should be set wide and have a muscular definition. Their rears should be thick and muscular. This breed should represent strength and power from head to tail. When you look at these dogs you should immediately know that it is an "American Bully".

References: Dave Wilson. Atomic Dogg Magazine. April 2006 issue.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> *The below is educational not a debate on the APBT vs. Bully debate...it's a dead debate and shouldn't be discussed any longer.*
> 
> Didn't leave it out because the RE line never used those dogs. And the "true" APBT and the Bully are 2 different breeds now. The AmBully is in the process of becoming recognized as it's own breed to separate itself from the APBT and the AmStaff.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap:
rep points your way.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

How do they figure the AKC preceded the UKC? I thought the UKC started in the late 1800's and the AKC in the 1930's


----------

